# C. loddigesii, C. harrisoniana



## Brian Monk (Oct 23, 2011)

I am trying to track down the provenance of these clones. If anyone can help, I would appreciate it. And if you have any clones that are not on this list, please speak up.

C. LODDIGESII
Lakeview
Tony Bos – Jones & Scully
Shorty – Cal Orchids, via Brazil
Sweetheart – Brazil
Aranda – Aranda, Brazil
Aranda B – Aranda, Brazil
Carina – Jones & Scully 

C.HARRISONIANA
Streeter’s Choice – from Danielle, from Stewart’s 
Hebrita
Volcano Queen – From Streeter’s Choice?
Impassionata
Blue Sky – 
‘Harfords Favorite’ - from Brazil


----------



## tim (Oct 24, 2011)

what do you mean by provenance? where in the jungle they came from? or who in the states got them awarded? or what nursery grew up the clone and selected it?

Are you looking to determine whether these are legitimately the species or some introgressive hybrid?

'Harford's Favorite' is from my mentors at the little greenhouse in maryland; they got alot of their cattleyas from jones and scully but probably from elsewhere as well. I would bet anything from jones and scully either was legit or was a jungle-collected introgressed hybrid. 

I think 'Sweetheart', like 'Shorty' is a cal-orchid plant, or at least owned and used for breeding by cal-orchid. call them and they can fill in.

'Blue Sky' was originally a stewart's plant, now grown quite a bit in southern CA and particularly in Santa Barbara - SBOE has some big plants of it and Paul Gripp I'm sure has plenty of info about it if you call; same deal with 'Impassionata' - from stewart's, now grown by SBOE

Most of the people in CA i've talked to about 'Streeter's Choice' (including good friends of Bob Streeter) think that it is actually a really good form of the species, and not in fact a hybrid. Take it or leave it...it was low-batch cloned by Fordyce or Fordyce had some of the small batch of original mericlones and I had one and man it grew so slowly...then scale ate it. There's divisions of the original around in CA as well.

Same people say Aranda, Aranda B, and the other Aranda clones (I think there's an A and a C that I've seen) as well as Carina are legit excellent clones; Carina and Aranda are collected and the other Arandas come from sibbings in Brazil. Good friends of mine selected from literally thousands of blooming loddigesii at nurseries in Brazil so I don't think it's out of the question to have such great clones come from legit breeding and such large numbers from which to select. I had an asymptomic virus carrying 'Carina' and hear that's common with that particular clone but it's beautiful and slightly 'punctissima'...

Hope that helps...I can look the others up but no additional info...


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 24, 2011)

Tim - 

Your info is great, and exactly what I was trying to find. Thanks!


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 24, 2011)

Tim -

Thanks, this is ust the kind of info I was looking for.

When Harford's Favorite was sold on EBAY, the ad mentioned that the original plant was an import. Looking at the photos I would say it is definitely harrisoniana.

Is Paul Gripp @ SBOE?

For what it is orth, I don't really care if these clones are "Legit" or not, I am just trying to get some perspective on the species in US collections.

Brian


----------



## Makule (Nov 7, 2011)

Brian,

How far back do you want to go?

'Volcano Queen' is a diploid. 'Streeter's Choice' is a polyploid, and some say not a pure species. "VQ' could not have come from 'SC' as anything from 'SC' would have either been 4N or aneuploid.


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you! Do you know where Volcano Queen originated? And from what parents? I know Ben Oliveros won an FCC witht the tetraploid form this past summer.


----------



## malibucarl (Nov 8, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Tim -
> 
> Thanks, this is ust the kind of info I was looking for.
> 
> ...


\
Yes Paul Gripp is there, at least two weeks ago.


----------

